# Venison summer Sausage on a Pit Barrel Cooker



## wfrehse1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum world. I wanted to reach out and ask everyone what I should do. I have a Pit Barrel Cooker(side note,I LOVE this cooker) and i am trying to find a way to use it to cook summer sausage and snack sticks made with venison. I emailed the folks at pit barrel and they got back to me in just a few hours. i asked them about game sausage in the cooker and they did not recommend me doing it because the pit barrel is "preset" to a higher temp and what i need should be done at a lower temp. They also said that some people have made what i want to on the cooker, and that i should ask around. That is why i am here. If you have done it, what did you do, what do you recommend? Thanks everyone!

-Will


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 10, 2015)

Since the pit barrel cooker is just a pre-manufactured UDS you might be able to modify it to have more temp control. You should read some of the UDS build threads on here to get some ideas.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 10, 2015)

That's the big thing that bothers me about the PB...not designed to control from the  air in but rather the air out by blocking most of the exhaust with the rebar. 

This is what i'd do.  Set the intake hole flap and adjust it as far closed as you can.  

For the charcoal i would only layer the bottom portion of the basket with briquettes and just pull some briquettes from the middle(maybe 10-12) ...light them in a chimney and put them back in the same spot.   Also scatter small wood chunks for your smoke around throughout. 

If you do that you'll have a good clean smoke and lower temps.


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 10, 2015)

Would also suggest that you need an accurate method of determining the air temp inside the PB. Like a Maverick unit. Then do a test run to see if you can hold down the temp before adding the sticks to the PB. This will be a challange. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## wfrehse1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ya I like the idea of a test drive. What I will probably do first is, use it with minimal fuel first (FWIsmoker) and close the air flow. the PBC is great for everything, but the only "except is the sausage and snack sticks. Thank you guys. I will try one soon and let you know.


----------



## wfrehse1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Alright guys, long time, but I am going to start my test run here today after work. I just had to get an animal on the ground. Do you guys have any other words of advise before I start? I plan on using minimal coals, and I'm doing to damper down the opening. I also plan on closing off the holes at the top as well, maybe with some aluminum (keeping one open for minimal air flow) any other thoughts are greatly accepted. I will keep you posted. with PICS!

-Will


----------



## elmortero (Jan 3, 2016)

Did you ever try it? This is something I would like to try if it works.


----------

